# Pumpkin Theme



## Dom Cruise (Oct 1, 2019)

Does Kiwifarms always change like this for October? That's really cool.


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (Oct 1, 2019)

I have no idea what you are referring to.


----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 1, 2019)

maaliktheprisonguard said:


> I have no idea what you are referring to.


Nor do I.


----------



## CWCissey (Oct 1, 2019)

It does.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 1, 2019)

maaliktheprisonguard said:


> I have no idea what you are referring to.





drtoboggan said:


> Nor do I.



We must be in different timezones then, for me Kiwifarms has changed to a "Halloween" orange theme instead of the usual green theme and the logo is now a pumpkin.


----------



## BrainProlapse (Oct 1, 2019)

Happens every year, Dear Leader really likes Halloween.

The orange is pretty easy on the eyes too, me likey.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 1, 2019)

BrainProlapse said:


> Happens every year, Dear Leader really likes Halloween.
> 
> The orange is pretty easy on the eyes too, me likey.



Yeah, it looks great, I love it.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Oct 1, 2019)

Wished there was a christmas theme for the website as well


----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 1, 2019)

FeverGlitch said:


> Wished there was a christmas theme for the website as well


I prefer Festivus instead.


----------



## CWCissey (Oct 1, 2019)

FeverGlitch said:


> Wished there was a christmas theme for the website as well



There is one, only the good Kiwis get it.


----------



## Bessie (Oct 1, 2019)

FeverGlitch said:


> Wished there was a christmas theme for the website as well


Don't be shy. Just ask Santa.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Oct 1, 2019)

CWCissey said:


> There is one, only the good Kiwis get it.


The only good Kiwis = The tards who gave Null large amounts of shekels.
 Guess, I will go homeless through the year...



Bessie said:


> Don't be shy. Just ask Santa.
> View attachment 954957
> View attachment 954962


Sure, I can try. Wish me luck on coming back home!...alive


----------



## Spl00gies (Oct 1, 2019)

Happy spoopmas. Orange skin good.


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes we do, kinda wish it’s a permanent one tbh.


----------



## JoshPlz (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Ivan Shatov (Oct 1, 2019)

The switch to orange was jarring, it happened while I was viewing content in multiple tabs. Made me think they finally found me and reality blinked.


----------



## Franjevina (Oct 1, 2019)

If you have orange username it means Null flagged you as retard .


----------



## CaesarCzech (Oct 1, 2019)

so i just come from UNI and turns out The site is fucking orange. 
Can somebody tell me how to switch to normal Previous kiwifarm ? because this shit is hurting my eyes.


----------



## An Ghost (Oct 1, 2019)

At the bottom of the screen click the drop down menu from”pumpkin farms” to whatever other more inferior theme you want


----------



## Reverend (Oct 1, 2019)

Franjevina said:


> If you have orange username it means Null flagged you as exceptional individual .



Dear Leader blessed us with his holy pumpkin seed.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Oct 1, 2019)

An Ghost said:


> At the bottom of the screen click the drop down menu from”pumpkin farms” to whatever other more inferior theme you want


Ice cold my nibba but I respecks your spooky speed at which you replied


----------



## verissimus (Oct 1, 2019)

An Ghost said:


> At the bottom of the screen click the drop down menu from”pumpkin farms” to whatever other more inferior theme you want



...well you learn something new everyday


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 1, 2019)

Pumpkins? I thought it was Null’s well-known Ulster unionism coming to the fore.


----------



## break these cuffs (Oct 1, 2019)

>making a thread about this
yikes
>preferring the normal theme to halloween
double yikes my dudes and dudettes


----------



## Neozeonian (Oct 1, 2019)

What sort of flippin' communist can't get into the Halloween spirit?


----------



## Remove Goat (Oct 1, 2019)

Fucking Australians


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Oct 1, 2019)

Franjevina said:


> If you have orange username it means Null flagged you as exceptional individual .


Curses! Caught again!


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 1, 2019)

What does null think? That this is his site or something!? My autism can't handle this, I need a safe space. A green yellowish safe space.


----------



## RetardedCat (Oct 1, 2019)

>not defaulting to Kawaii theme


----------



## Wyzzerd (Oct 1, 2019)

As a professional wizard I approve of this change. It is magical creature history month after all!  

A time of year when we all come together and recognize the important events us beings of the spooky side has done for humanity and a memorial for the poor bastards that got eaten.



We need a better name though, doesn't quite roll off the tongue like black history month. But our month is longer and we give out candy so it's far more popular.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 1, 2019)

Weird, mine never changed over.


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 1, 2019)

Never knew Halloween would be good for spotting newfags.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Oct 1, 2019)

If you use the dark theme like goodboy kiwi, you barely notice the switch and then you're fucking hype for 31 days of pumpkin farms.


----------



## NeroRisotto (Oct 1, 2019)

Too spooky for you apparently.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes, every October it reverts back to it’s _correct _color.


----------



## TokiBun (Oct 1, 2019)

Okay but can we have Pumpkin Farms year round? It’s easier on the eyes for me.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Oct 1, 2019)

If this is hurting your eyes just wait till you see our content


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 1, 2019)

What the hell are you fellow Collaborative Data Services users talking about?


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Oct 1, 2019)

I thought this was the Trump Supremacy Theme.


----------



## LolRaccoon (Oct 1, 2019)

I dunno, man, but things are getting pretty spooky around here


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 1, 2019)

Best theme ever for best time of year.


----------



## ES 195 (Oct 1, 2019)

Imagine thinking black and orange is a bad colour scheme. Get better eyes, friendo.


----------



## GayGayGay (Oct 1, 2019)

: ) i like this new skin
its pretty


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Oct 1, 2019)

If you don't like pumpkin theme you better just sign over all your property/cattle/woman to me because you have no buisness being anything but a roving vagabond of faggotry


----------



## Lady Rowena (Oct 1, 2019)

I frequently get aroused by orange.

TMI GIB


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 1, 2019)

Lady Rowena said:


> TMI GIB



No.


----------



## Lady Rowena (Oct 1, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> No.


Half my old literary works are stained bright yellow by my orangey obsession.

I refuse to explain this.

My avatar fits the theme, though.  That's enough.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 1, 2019)

Lady Rowena said:


> I refuse to explain this.


Good.


----------



## L50LasPak (Oct 1, 2019)

I've played way too much Half-Life so I second all of the users asking if we can have this theme year round.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 1, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> We must be in different timezones then, for me Kiwifarms has changed to a "Halloween" orange theme instead of the usual green theme and the logo is now a pumpkin.


I  see the pumpkin theme when I visit the site from an incognito window, but it goes away once I log it.

Edit: fixed.  Thank you @An Ghost


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 1, 2019)

LolRaccoon said:


> I dunno, man, but things are getting pretty spooky around here



You might even say 2 spooky 4 me.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 1, 2019)

KF is now Pumpkin Hill


----------



## NerdShamer (Oct 1, 2019)

CaesarCzech said:


> so i just come from UNI and turns out The site is fucking orange.
> Can somebody tell me how to switch to normal Previous kiwifarm ? because this shit is hurting my eyes.


Give Null all of your shekels.


----------



## Oaat (Oct 1, 2019)

Before XF2 the grey colors were more grey and that's never coming back.


----------



## L50LasPak (Oct 2, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.

















Site theme stuck in my head.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 2, 2019)

I wish there was an option to keep the orange theme.  I kinda like it.


----------



## Lucifuga (Oct 3, 2019)

Oaat said:


> Before XF2 the grey colors were more grey and that's never coming back.


Look up KF in the waybackmachine, inspect element, copy color values, write a userstyle and you too can bring back the dead


----------

